# Citation on JOL. Lose license?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Happened on 11/13/08 8:00AM

I was traveling on 93N people were passing me in the left lane. I was in a 2004 BMW X5 my windows were all fogged up cause my defroster is messed up. I was not paying attention to how fast I was going since the ride was so smooth and people were passing me on the left.

I got pulled over. He checked off lidar 86 in a 65. (Estimated) And told me that I would NOT lose my license and to drive safe. I thanked him so much cause I was really nervous.

*I never speed and learned a huge lesson. This haunts me every day and its really stressful. I need my car to drive my brothers and I too and from school everyday and I work.

$210
Losing license for 90 days.
$540 reinstatement fee.
And i believe theres other fees.


Any advice? (I know I shouldnt have been speeding and now I drive a BMW with people on my ass 24/7)


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> *I never speed and learned a huge lesson.


Well, half that statement is true, can you figure out which?



> Any advice?


Pay the fine, and write it off a lesson learned. No one forced you to speed and now you learned there are consequences for your actions. You could always appeal the ticket, but I have yet to lose a LIDAR ticket, and judges are not usually very lenient towards JOL offenders. Happy motoring!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Was the Trooper wearing his cover (hat)? If he was, was it his winter cover or summer? If he wasn't wearing one, you have a good case to have the ticket thrown out. Make sure to emphasize that fact to the judge, repeatedly in case he doesn't understand.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol.

Ive been looking online and you can pay 1200 dollars for a lawyer and I guess their sucess rate is extremly high. Its worth it if I get off. But Idk Im just confused what the lawyer would do/say that I wouldnt.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Listen, pay the fine, lesson learned. Pay more attention to you speed the next time. You can always appeal it. But I dont think you are going to get anywhere.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Stop bitching and pay the fine...get a lawyer or don't...but you were wrong so suck it up.

BTW...nobody here cares what type of vehicle you were driving...Mr. I drive a BMW...

If you lose your license then oh well good lesson for you and you will have to find another ride to school...like the bus...

And another thing...I would be careful whose names you are posting...you don't know if said Trooper is a member of this site...just a fair warning of caution!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks ahead of time for your advice/comments.

The citation has either a 5 or an S under the Date of offense...
Location 93 o/B Andover
Speeding 90/18 is checked. @1121.7 ft Posted lidar estimated.
All civil infractions checked and circled.
IN hand to viol checked
His signiture. (he never asked me for mine)

Looks like the court code says 18.


Its all hard to read.

Im going to scan it 

Well is there anything I can do or do I just sit back and get screwed with those $1000 plus fees and 90 day suspension and insurance going up. For one citation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

badgebunny said:


> Stop bitching and pay the fine...get a lawyer or don't...but you were wrong so suck it up.
> 
> BTW...noboy here cares what type of vehicle you were driving...Mr. I drive a BMW...
> 
> ...


Can't take the bus I would of had to pay for it at the beginning of august. And the bus route for my street is full. Id have no way to get to school unless my friend whom is on their JOL drives.

And if they are a member of this site maybe they can come to court and say they dont remember what happened.


----------

